# Live Black Worms in Toronto



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm looking for live Black worms in the GTA area and wondering if any one knows where I can get some. Normally I get mine from Aquapets, but due to the hot weather in the US, they and Dragon aquarium haven't recieved stock for some weeks now. My remaing supply won't last my Copper Band much longer so I'd appreciate any leads asap!

Thanks


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Try Wong's in the East ChinaTown, used to buy it from them $10 big bag.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

All black worms come from the same place so when it is too hot to ship we are out of luck.


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

I saw that Dragon Aquarium got some in today.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replys everyone, got some tonight from Dragon . On a side note, they had some tiny Hippo Tangs and small Copper Bands if any one is in the market - so cute!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it difficult to cultivate these?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

To be honest it isn't hard just time consuming. They require clean water, a food source (I used brown paper bag) and oxygen. The problem is that their containers get mucky and require frequent cleaning - some do it daily! Too time consuming for me so I just buy a couple of portions every Two to three weeks.

To keep them, I place them in a container with an air pump and change their water every few days. just dump the old water and add new-lot less work than trying to seperate the worms from the paper and changing water.

I rarely feed them and they do loose some body mass but not really an issue if you have rotating stock. I also split the worms into two containers, this way you won't loose your entire stock if a batch goes bad (happened to me 3 times already)

Here is a good article on the subject http://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/LVCULT.htmhttp://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/LVCULT.htm


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Are these California Black Worms, that live in the substrate? I want to keep some under my miracle gro soil tank =)


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes these are California black worms and the Dragon gets them in every Tuesday.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone know if Aquapets got a new shipment in yet?


----------

